# Egg sharing and poor fertilisation



## littletortie (Apr 17, 2010)

I have just had my 1st egg sharing cycle- they got 9 eggs, 4 for me and 5 for recipient.

However, found out yesterday that 0 had fertilised- mine or hers.

Obviously devestated but also thinking ahead- would I be able to egg share again with such poor fertisation rates? Has anyone been in the same boat?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun,

I am very sorry for what has happened. 
Can I ask did any of you have ICSI? Or was it just IVF? 
If it was IVF then sometimes the eggs can lack receptors to attrack the sperm. 

I think you need to have a follow up asap to chat about why this happened.
Take care hun
Natalie xxx


----------



## littletortie (Apr 17, 2010)

It was IVF- we were told ICSI wouldnt be needed because hubby has good sperm results.

Feel such a failure for me and hubby but most of all, the poor woman who got my crap eggs


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh hun, your eggs are not crap! Please have faith like I said IVF is so hit and miss,.
We were told the same as you in our first cycle and out of 8 eggs 3 fertilised, which is poor fertlisation. Next cycle we did ICSIM

In your next cycle your'll have to do ICSI. To give you a better chance.
Have a chat with your consultant, which clinic are yoiu sharing at hun? 
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Plus hun, you are a proven donor! You made a beautiful daughter which proves you eggs are fine! 
I understand you are disappointed, but pleased don't give up
Xxxx


----------



## littletortie (Apr 17, 2010)

We are at CRM Coventry.

The embriologist said he would phone me this morning to answer any questions that I may have- I'm still waiting   

Believe you me- if he doesnt phone, they can kiss my money goodbye!!!!


----------



## littletortie (Apr 17, 2010)

My daughter is 8 now- can much happen to eggs in 8 years?


----------



## littletortie (Apr 17, 2010)

Good news- just had a call back from the embryologist who may just be the lovliest guy ever....
He went through LOADS of stuff with me about my eggs and our treatment and he thinks we actually have a combined issue. From what he has seen, he says that my eggs lack part of their 'shell' that allows the sperm to attach to the egg and DH's sperm lack the ability to find the egg!!!
ICSI it is......
Feel lots happier although embryologist also said that I am not a good candidate for sharing my eggs.


----------

